# Acer aspire 7741g empty slot



## mato22HD (Mar 28, 2011)

HELLO!

When i was  upgrading my laptop ACER ASPIRE 7741G I notice some strange empty slot!
Do anyone now what is it and what is used for?

Here is picture:






*MY WEBSITE*


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 28, 2011)

Could be the wireless card, though it's fuzzy to see.


----------



## wolfeking (Mar 29, 2011)

PCIe slot. Its for the SSD that yours did not come with. 
The wirelwss is on the otherside of the RAM from my memory.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 29, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> PCIe slot. Its for the SSD that yours did not come with.
> The wirelwss is on *the otherside of the RAM from my memory*.



Pun not intended


----------



## wolfeking (Mar 29, 2011)

i didnt even realize that when I wrote it. Yea, Pun not intended. 
The wireless is to the left of the RAM, and that is to the right.


----------



## andy faith (Mar 30, 2011)

presumably it could be for other things than an ssd? like a wwan card for example.


----------



## wolfeking (Mar 30, 2011)

yes. Anything PCIe micro can be installed in it. Finding drivers may be a pain though.


----------

